# Hikari Gold Cichlid



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

I just bought a new 13$ bag of this stuff today after some1 recommending them to me. And i noticed after trying to feed my 1"ers them they couldnt fit them in their mouth!!! what should i do now? should i slice them in half or what? they are already the smallest kind they had..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Crunch em up between your nails.bio-gold+ probably lil better pellet to feed. I crunch em up myself.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea thanks well this is the best the big als near me carried so i guess next time ill do that. how much of this should i feed them if theres 3 of them? i dont want any to go to waste


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Make em rise to eat. If you make em rise to top they'll let you know when they've had enough.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I use bio-gold+, and I can tell the difference in colour and that they actually really like it better than fish meat... If I throw in some of my old cheap fish pellets you can see them take a few bites then swim around eating it slowly "Ohh yay this crap again" though when I feed them the Hikari bio-gold+ they go bonkers and eat it quick then fight for the last few. They normally continue fighting and looking for more 5 min after they ate it all. I feed my shoal every 2nd or 3rd day, depending on how hungry they actually look.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

lol well mine are just babies so i have to feed them every day.. uhm i think we have the same stuff hikari gold floating pellets and they're made for cichlids right?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

mine wont ouch them until they get soft then they destry them.but i feel the carnivore sticks is like crack for my ps soon as it hits the water they grab it until its all gone.


----------

